# Septated cystic hygroma!



## Vix_2009

Hi 

I'm just over 14wks and last week at (my late) 12 week scan baby was found to have Nuchal Translucency of 9.5mm. Was referred to foetal medicines to see the consultant and have amniocentisis on Friday just gone. 
The consultant seemed to rule out downs straight away and said that the baby may have turners syndrome, but only the results from amniocentisis will tell us for sure. 
He also said that because of the amount of fluid, it also showed on friday it was down babys spine as well that the amount of pressure but on the baby, nature may take its own course :( 
I find out the results today for downs, turners and the other chromosome they check, but then have to wait another 3 weeks to see them again to find out the rest of the results from the other chromosomes they check. 

Im hoping for a miracle, but the consultant seemed rather certain that things were looking bleak. 

Has anyone else been through this?


----------



## sonographer01

Hi. Sorry youre going through this. It must be so worrying for you not knowing one way or the other and i know there are lots of women who go through this - you certainly are not alone. I would just like you to know I have come across this a few times and I have seen babies end up being perfectly normal at later scans. Its not always good news by any means, but I just thought id let you know its not necessarily doom and gloom. Its always best to prepare yourselves for the worst, but please dont give up hope. 
Have you got some information about Turners Syndrome?


----------



## Vix_2009

I did a bit of reading on the net. 

BUT I had my results through, well the results for turners, downs and the other one that they check and so far they are negative! i've just got to wait another 2 1/2 weeks for the rest of the results now! 
It is a glimmer of hope for me, its what I needed as I was feeling quite negative about it!
The consultant has said that sometimes the fluid can suggest a heart problem but said that although the heart was still quite small it was beating away fine and didn't seem to have anything jumping out at him to suggest any problems in that area!

Also my lil one is a boy! I'm just hoping he stays strong for the next 25 weeks and comes along healthily!


----------



## sonographer01

Excellent news! I hope all is ok at your next scan and it just turns out to be 'one of those things' - as they often are!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## mordino

Hi! I saw your post a few days ago but couldn't reply because I didn't want you to worry you. My last pregnancy ended in a MMC at 17 weeks due to Turner Syndrome. My NT was 11mm which was huge and as you can imagine, we were so shocked and devastated. We had a CVS which came back positive for Turners. Before my CVS, my consultant talked about Turners and gave me info on this syndrome, she had already ruled out Downs. I certainly have learned a lot since then.

Well, I am so glad that your CVS came back clear for Turners, Downs and Edwards/Patau syndrome. Yes, a high NT may indicate a heart problem but I hope that everything turns out fine with your baby! 

I wish you the best of the luck for everything and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Vix_2009

I'm trying not to worry to much as I don't want to stress the baby out but I can't help worry still! We've still got so much to get through! So fingers are crossed and just wishing and hoping that baby stays put! 

I can totally understand how it turns your life upside down, I felt like everything was over with the other day but my results have given me hope!


----------



## Vix_2009

Just thought i'd post this incase anyone else has the same troubles i've had, after being told that i'd lose my baby within 3 weeks by the consultant baby is seeming to be doing well, my amnio came back negative and i've been to fetal cardiology and they sound reassuring that there are no problems with the baby's heart. So far so good! when I last see my consultant he did say the fluid was shrinking
So there is light at the end of the tunnel for us!


----------



## captainjohn

My son was born yesterday healthy and normal but I wanted to share my experience not to lose hope. Last Feb of 2009 at the 12 week exam, my baby was diagnose with cystic hygroma and a little bit septated. OB already told us the news that the baby will most likely not make it full term and will have major defects. So he is convincing us to terminate the baby very soon. After a week, he won't be able to perform since he doesn't do D & E. 

After going to second opinion and a specialist, same results.. 6mm cyst at 13 weeks. We were still devastated and if we worry that if we delay the D & C, it may harm the mother (btw, I'm the father) because of complications. We researched the Internet for some info and chance is very slim and they are not encouraging. We did see some good results so to lift us up, we keep on searching for good results with the same situation. I wanted to share this for other mothers to give hope. To make my long story short, we did Amnio (results ok), Echo Cardiogram (results ok) and a few hiccups like ascitis and some calcium deposits. But the cyst was gone. The baby was born yesterday and the pediatrician did not see any cystic hygroma effects but my baby boy went to ICU because of breathing problems. He was full term but C section. Either he breathed his first bowel inside or the fluids were not dispersed since we had C section. Today, the baby is out of ICU and is normal. 

I hope this story will bring some light to others. I wish you all well.


----------



## Blondie007

Thank you for you story, captainjohn.I am so pleased that you kept faith in your baby. Congratulations on the birth of your son! x


----------



## Vix_2009

I'm now 30 weeks! 
after such a dire prognosis of that id' lose the baby, baby would have turners syndrome or heart defects, the fluid (cystic hygroma which was septated) has gone when I had a scan on Monday, I' have another scan on Monday to look at babies heart again, one valve is slightly smaller than the other and the inflow velocity is higher than usual, 0.7 compared to 0.4. Althouth my scan on monday the sonographer said how looking at the heart in her opionion looked fine, although she's not trained to look in so much detail etc everything gets more positive all the time.

I feel that with every sad story there is a happy one.


----------

